# Is daisy the best?



## NRC-Nicolas (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

umm...sorry, not even close.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya talkin' DaisyMae from Lil'Abner? Can't be talking BB guns.


----------

